# Today's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

SEC Championship Game today. Unfortunately my Dawgs lost. But the food was good. I fired up my small smoker today and did a Butt, a rack of spares, five fatties and wings.

My work station









Ribs









fatties









Butt









wings


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That's just down right sacreligious!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

now that just looks too good to even comment on!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome stuff right there....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dude you are the Devil....in a good way. Looks great.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm HUNGRY !!!!!!


----------

